# My search continues . . . .



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello, my long search for a 09 black edition GTR in metallic grey is continuing :repost:

I will be going to look at this one and wanted to ask is the price ok or about right for the mileage of the car.

McGurk : Car Details

I will obviously be asking and checking all the things i should when buying a GTR 

Thanx, neem.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

You'd be the third owner, looking at the language in the ad??

Is it nav?


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

spoken to dealer, 1 previous owner, no nav as its 09 model, said he may be able to do it for 45k if i take the finance through them, now have to wait for a call back for the figures :runaway:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

neem said:


> spoken to dealer, 1 previous owner, no nav as its 09 model, said he may be able to do it for 45k if i take the finance through them, now have to wait for a call back for the figures :runaway:


I'd be careful with that as it may be cheaper to get finance elsewhere and pay a slightly higher price to the dealer depending on the APRs. Do your maths properly before signing anything!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Expensive, especially considering the commission they will make on the finance!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

no mention of tyre condition either so if it has the original rubber on it there may not be that many miles left in 'em depending on how its been driven.


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

Just had a call from the dealer the rate is 3.79% and they can do it over 4 years or 5.

Car price is: £45850

However im not sure how he has worked out the figures as im getting different results?

This is a copy of his email:

Figures as discussed.

£722.97 per month over 60 months 10 k deposit 

or 

£888.40 per month the over 48 months 10k deposit

rate is 3.79%


Does this sound right :nervous:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Isn't that very high for an 09? You mean on the whole of PH (100+ GT-Rs for sale), you can't find a Gun Metal you like?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

have to say, I think you'd get better value buying privately; if you can sort finance on that basis


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Isn't that very high for an 09? You mean on the whole of PH (100+ GT-Rs for sale), you can't find a Gun Metal you like?


The mileage is low at around 6500 for the one im looking at - so i guess thats why its a bit expensive for an 09, tyres ive been told are in good nic, dont know without physically checking. 

On PH yes there are loads for sale, but not in my price range - only about 10 which i could afford, but then there not all gun metal grey black editions :flame:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

APR isnt 3.79% at those figures given.....


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

Correct. That APR is about 10.9

Personally I think the money is a little strong for the car. He is asking top book. £43K tops I would say. Arranging non secured finance via a bank may be the way to go if you want to purchase private but they will give you a similar rate to the above. There are various finance places you can use (I've sent you a PM) which will give you a better rate but you need to figure out what sort of finance you want PCP balloon etc. Also if you intend to keep for the duration or early settlement. There are charges. Notwithstanding mileage agreements if PCP etc. Try some of the people I have sent then make your decision. You haven't really lost out on a car when you have not got the funds in place to pay for it  do your homework first then figure out what you want to do. There are plenty of informed people on here that can advise either way...

HTH

Cheers


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

neem said:


> Hello, my long search for a 09 black edition GTR in metallic grey is continuing :repost:
> 
> I will be going to look at this one and wanted to ask is the price ok or about right for the mileage of the car.
> 
> ...


Summerhouse Cars have just advertised a Premium Gun Metal Grey Car for £44995 10000 Miles so not sure if it will want tyres but it's a 2010 59 plate with Sat/Nav


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

Real Thing said:


> Summerhouse Cars have just advertised a Premium Gun Metal Grey Car for £44995 10000 Miles so not sure if it will want tyres but it's a 2010 59 plate with Sat/Nav


Thats a black car not gun metal grey, please see link below:

Auto Trader Dealer Pages - Summerhouse Cars Ltd


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

looking at the advert again, they probably mean the wheels are gun metal grey


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

@neem

Have you considered a premium edition in DMG. I'm biased because that's what I've got. However, in my opinion and that of many others, the slightly lighter hweel colour of the premium suits the DMG better than the darker black edition wheel colour. Only other differences are: pale grey headlining instead of black (which lightens the cabin a bit) and no red inserts on seats and door pulls.

Just thinking that my open up a wider pool of cars for you to consider.....


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

neem said:


> Thats a black car not gun metal grey, please see link below:
> 
> Auto Trader Dealer Pages - Summerhouse Cars Ltd


Think that's a library picture I sold James (Summerhouse Cars) a GT-R just over a year ago and he used that Picture till he got mine cleaned and ready for sale


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

mickv said:


> @neem
> 
> Have you considered a premium edition in DMG. I'm biased because that's what I've got. However, in my opinion and that of many others, the slightly lighter hweel colour of the premium suits the DMG better than the darker black edition wheel colour. Only other differences are: pale grey headlining instead of black (which lightens the cabin a bit) and no red inserts on seats and door pulls.
> 
> Just thinking that my open up a wider pool of cars for you to consider.....


Have to agree i do like the grey wheels better than the black edition ones, but the black edition seats and headlining is whats making me go for a black edition. 

I will keep an eye on that the summer house car to see if they change the pic.

Thanx.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

I purchased my silver GTR with the same mileage give or take last July (2010) for £48k from Dick Lovett. For others saying that the car is "top money" just bear in mind what others have said about tyres and discs and pads etc. - i.e. I purchased mine with good tyres, pads were hardly worn and the discs were as good as new as far as I could tell. Others I saw were 1.5k cheaper but the "consumables" were far closer to needing replacing in certain cases. I wouldn't say you are miles off, if the car is in a "needs nothing" state I would offer £44k odd and you can always walk away. At the end of the day, what *you* want to pay is what it is worth (to you). Either way, I doubt the GTR 09 cars will be worth less than 35k in a couple of years time. imho, dyor


----------



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

neem said:


> Thats a black car not gun metal grey, please see link below:
> 
> 
> I think that car with Sat Nav must be imported. So would be cheaper


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

ive made them an offer for the original car i was after, if they accept i will buy the car, if not will have to keep looking!

Been looking at GTR's since august and its driving me mad :flame:


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

mct said:


> I think that car with Sat Nav must be imported. So would be cheaper


UK Supplied with Full HPC service history according to add with 10000 miles thou could be a £2K Tyre bill


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

It turns out that this car has 3 previous owners. For such a low mileage car im wondering why? The dealer has agreed to my offer, so not sure what to do now, i thought there was only one previous owner, until i found out today.

If i buy it, i will be the 4th owner and when i come to sell it, the person buying it from me will be the 5th owner and this could put buyers off in the future?

Confused now :runaway:


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

Depends when you are thinking of selling it. It is not uncommon for high performance cars to go through a higher amount of owners as people tend to move them on after a few thousand miles. It will affect resale values. The longer you keep it the less owners if you get my meaning. It averages out. It's a little high though I would personally look elsewhere imho.

Cheers


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I would rather buy a car with higher mileage than one with 3 owners. More likely to have been looked after well.

BTW, it is a GT-R, not a Ferrari, it can handle some miles!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

neem said:


> It turns out that this car has 3 previous owners. For such a low mileage car im wondering why? The dealer has agreed to my offer, so not sure what to do now, i thought there was only one previous owner, until i found out today.
> 
> If i buy it, i will be the 4th owner and when i come to sell it, the person buying it from me will be the 5th owner and this could put buyers off in the future?
> 
> Confused now :runaway:



If it helps you decide mate, i would not buy a car of this age with that low miles with that amount of owners. To me its saying the car has issues and keeps getting moved on. 

However the car may be perfect, if you plan on keeping it for maybe 3 years the owners bit will 'equal' out if that makes sence when you come to sell.


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

thanx for the replies guys, makes sense about the no. of owners equalling out over time. However is a bit concerning why 3 owners at only 6200 miles, maybe it has faults? I think i'll give this one a miss. 

Damn been looking for well over half a year now and thought this was the one for me, until i found out about the 3 previous owners!


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

Have you enquired about the one at Bramley's
Nissan GT-R Black Edition | Bramley | Nissan Dealership

Also not sure if xtreme have sold this yet? (I've dealt with Ian there a couple of times very helpful chap)
For Sale // Nissan, GTR R35 Black Edition

Also Summerhouse is now showing, as Gun Metal in fact just realised looking at the plate it is one I sold to him last year so Definitely a UK car supplied by Westway Oxford 18/01/10


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

The car at extreme looks really tidy for good money


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

Real Thing said:


> Have you enquired about the one at Bramley's
> Nissan GT-R Black Edition | Bramley | Nissan Dealership
> 
> Also not sure if xtreme have sold this yet? (I've dealt with Ian there a couple of times very helpful chap)
> ...


The one at extreme is sold. The summerhouse one is a black edition but has the premium edition wheels on it. Also looks more titanium in colour reather than gun metal.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

neem said:


> It turns out that this car has 3 previous owners. For such a low mileage car im wondering why? The dealer has agreed to my offer, so not sure what to do now, i thought there was only one previous owner, until i found out today.
> 
> If i buy it, i will be the 4th owner and when i come to sell it, the person buying it from me will be the 5th owner and this could put buyers off in the future?
> 
> Confused now :runaway:


Why did you only find out today?


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

*i meant the bramley car is looks like the titanium with premium wheels*

Only found out yesturday as i only remembered to ask the dealer how many previous oweners it had, with a low mileage car like that, u dont normally expect 3 previous owners...


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

neem said:


> The one at extreme is sold. The summerhouse one is a black edition but has the premium edition wheels on it. Also looks more titanium in colour reather than gun metal.


Summerhouse is a Car I sold to James last year it is a Gun Metal Premium edition (also no red inserts interior shot) I moved it on quickly like a few owners who had placed deposits 2 years earlier then to find there financial situation had changed so two owners on a V5 was quite common within the 1st Month so the Car you were first looking at may have changed hands quickly in the 1st couple of months did you ask how long the 3rd owner had had it?


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Neem, I just bought a gunmetal grey 09 with 12k miles 3 weeks ago and paid £42,700 for it. I was looking for a long time and this was a good price for the mileage etc. If the one you are looking at is mint, I would say 45k is a good price considering the very low mileage. I wopuld have paid and extra 2k for 
6k miles less. Go for it !


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

Radical1 said:


> Neem, I just bought a gunmetal grey 09 with 12k miles 3 weeks ago and paid £42,700 for it. I was looking for a long time and this was a good price for the mileage etc. If the one you are looking at is mint, I would say 45k is a good price considering the very low mileage. I wopuld have paid and extra 2k for
> 6k miles less. Go for it !


Yeh im very tempted i got them down to 44k with some persuasion, just the 3owners side of it is putting me off. Will decide in the next few days..


----------

